# Unofficial Poll - Off Topic Discussion and Free For Alls



## SScorpio (Sep 24, 2022)

Posts in this forum are constantly derailed, and discussion topics are at times spread across 3-4 posts with the same topics being looped back on time and time again.

Are people open to trying to stay on topic in each post so a good discussion and debate can occur without devolving into chaos? How about a rotated monthly or even weekly post that is open to the chaos that will be locked after its period of time is up?

I've seen multiple replies from people complaining about the chaos, where it appears they clicked the post from the recent content list and then ended up in a completely derailed debate.

What are your thoughts on this?


----------



## LainaGabranth (Sep 24, 2022)

Every thread just turns into the same "waaaah leftism bad" shit when the bad faith actors come in, either crying about trans people, UDR crying about black people, or the NPCs crying about authoritarianism and calling it socialism. I think we should just have dedicated threads to those topics specifically and keep off-topic posts in other threads that pertain to these topics in said uni-threads.


----------



## The Catboy (Sep 28, 2022)

LainaGabranth said:


> Every thread just turns into the same "waaaah leftism bad" shit when the bad faith actors come in, either crying about trans people, UDR crying about black people, or the NPCs crying about authoritarianism and calling it socialism. I think we should just have dedicated threads to those topics specifically and keep off-topic posts in other threads that pertain to these topics in said uni-threads.


GBAtemp law, when politics are involved, trans people are always to be blamed.


----------



## SScorpio (Sep 28, 2022)

The Catboy said:


> GBAtemp law, when politics are involved, trans people are always to be blamed.


Please stop bringing up trans in every thread and making mods lock all of them.


----------



## The Catboy (Sep 28, 2022)

SScorpio said:


> Please stop bringing up trans in every thread and making mods lock all of them.


More often than not, I am not the one who brings up the topic. I am often the one reporting comments because some unhinged person decided to drag the LGBT+ into any given conversation. Blaming me for reporting unhinged comments is ignoring the people who have actually turned this section into the place it is.


----------



## City (Sep 30, 2022)

SScorpio said:


> Posts in this forum are constantly derailed, and discussion topics are at times spread across 3-4 posts with the same topics being looped back on time and time again.
> 
> Are people open to trying to stay on topic in each post so a good discussion and debate can occur without devolving into chaos? How about a rotated monthly or even weekly post that is open to the chaos that will be locked after its period of time is up?
> 
> ...



It would be easy to solve the problem by banning the well known clown who always derails any thread. Unfortunately, there is no incentive from the staff to do this. If you try to ignore them, the clown just keeps going and serious threads get moved to EOF where more shitposting and harassment ensues.


----------



## The Catboy (Sep 30, 2022)

City said:


> It would be easy to solve the problem by banning the well known clown who always derails any thread. Unfortunately, there is no incentive from the staff to do this. If you try to ignore them, the clown just keeps going and serious threads get moved to EOF where more shitposting and harassment ensues.


It would be nice if they did ban the people breaking the rules. There some unhinged people that this site doesn’t need to platform but they do and it’s only been getting worse as a result.


----------



## LainaGabranth (Sep 30, 2022)

The Catboy said:


> It would be nice if they did ban the people breaking the rules. There some unhinged people that this site doesn’t need to platform but they do and it’s only been getting worse as a result.


Now that I think about it, a forum where everyone regularly yells and beats the shit out of each other sounds pretty fun.


----------

